# General > Upcoming Events >  2020 North Island Big(ish) Bore

## ebf

Guys and girls, we have very kindly been offered a venue for the event.

Just off the SH50, near Ongaonga (Waipukurau in the Hawke's Bay). Some of you may know the good bugger  :Thumbsup: 

All still pretty tentative at this stage, but pencil in Sat 24 October, and get cracking on reloading for your portable canons.

Format should be similar to last years event - 20 shots (box of ammo) will cover you for all the stages.

----------


## ebf

@Marty Henry        @Friwi        @widerange        @7mmwsm       @john m       @Tuckerbox      @southernman,      @Spudattack @duckdog

----------


## Woody

@ebf. Whats the format please?

----------


## 7mmwsm

Count me in.
Still only got a cowboy gun though.

----------


## ebf

> @ebf. Whats the format please?


Similar to last year.

20 rounds

+/-5 stages

Balloons, Shooting Sticks, Jungle Lane, Long Distance (200m haha), Charging Lion

Most shots will be in the 25 to 75m range, so open sights encouraged (you get extra style points)

Anything 40 cal and over will be in "big balls" class, may make concessions for 358 or 375...

Prize will be a box of chocolates. Entry fee around $ 20, not looking to make money, just cover expenses and give koha to land-owner etc.

----------


## Rushy

Might come down just for a gecko.  I don’t own anything that shoots that short except a shotgun.

----------


## ebf

More than welcome @Rushy, be great to see you. I am happy to load some extra for you. Told D I had some "nosebleed" rounds left for him, haha

----------


## widerange

yea same,and will probably bring more than 1 BB if someone else wants a go

----------


## Mooseman

Might be in Canada then (Boarders need to open)  but if not would be keen. Should know in a moth or so.

----------


## john m

I'll be there.

----------


## Tuckerbox

Super keen but I’ll have to buy a new broomstick.... :XD:

----------


## Woody

So 6.5 or .30 cal are not part of this? (Not offended, judt asking)

----------


## widerange

We're an inclusive country that loves all guns.well all of us that matter.
you may have to endure peashooter jokes howqever

----------


## ebf

@Woody, it is primarily meant for large calibers. Those rifles that remain hidden in dark corners of the safe, only to come out once a year  :Grin: 

As with last year, you are welcome to attend with a peashooter, but obviously preference is for folks to bring out the heavy artillery.

Will need to see how many entries we can handle this year. Probably 2 squads of 10 each will be about the max.

----------


## duckdog

I'm in. Have a more "user friendly" option than the Weatherby now :Thumbsup:

----------


## widerange

> I'm in. Have a more "user friendly" option than the Weatherby now


pussy

----------


## Marty Henry

Outstanding edf and brads. I'm in and can bring 3 others who will be mad keen.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm in. Have a more "user friendly" option than the Weatherby now


Ill pick you up at Rangiriri on my way down.

----------


## ebf

@Rushy, whatever you do, DO NOT accept offers from @duckdog to shoot the mental rifle he brought last year.

It might not have had the largest bore, but I have never seen anything with such brutal snappy recoil  :Grin:

----------


## duckdog

Rushy, that sounds like a plan.
I have some options for you to use. 45-70, 458 Win mag or 416 Rigby. If you really want to test your resilience you can use the Weatherby   :Oh Noes:

----------


## ebf

Bring the Rigby, that will add some flavour to the mix  :Thumbsup: 

Need to find someone with a 404 Jeffery  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Harryg

Need to find someone with a 404 Jeffery
  @stug has one

----------


## Larrygoat

This sounds like something I could get into, recently made an impulse buy of a .450 bushmaster, and a .45-70.... bit of a hike from up north, what are theaccommodation and 4x4 opportunities like down there?

----------


## Woody

Sounds like fun but I can't get my finger down the muzzle of any of my rifles so I guess I'll just wait for some funny stories "after".  Enjoy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

@Maca49 surely this would be up your alley as well.

----------


## Rushy

Oh the innocence of youth.  I told my daughter that you were arranging a big bore shoot and her reply was how will he know the pigs will be big down there?  She felt a bit silly when I explained the difference between bore and boar.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Sounds like fun but I can't get my finger down the muzzle of any of my rifles so I guess I'll just wait for some funny stories "after".  Enjoy


Don't be silly Woody. It's a day you should not miss. Last year was great fun. Especially watching some massive recoil in slow motion on a tablet or phone. It appears some of them enjoy getting pounded by big guns. 
There will be plenty there that will let you use their cannons. 
I have a 454 cowboy/lever gun and a 45 ACP bolt action you can use if you don't want to shake the shit out yourself.

----------


## Woody

Fair enough. Thanks. Will see if somebody is going past Taupo that I could share with at the time.

----------


## Maca49

> @Maca49 surely this would be up your alley as well.


Yep could be a starter with a couple or three. over nighter/ all nighter? in Waipawa?

----------


## southernman

I am keen, but have to wait and see, if I can travel back from Canada, and if its worth while, currently two weeks quarantine, in each direction, don't make for much of a holiday.

----------


## Rushy

> Yep could be a starter with a couple or three. over nighter/ all nighter? in Waipawa?


Yep I’d be up for that.  I am currently thinking down on the Friday and back on the Sunday.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Yep I’d be up for that.  I am currently thinking down on the Friday and back on the Sunday.


Apply for a grant to cover the trip, after all you will be supporting the tourisim industry

----------


## Rich007

I'm in  :Thumbsup: 

I've managed to acquire a few big bores over the last year. Be great to see what they can do and catch up with some forum guys I haven't met

----------


## Solo

I'll put my hand up for this, might as well justify buying a 'silly' calibre.

----------


## WallyR

@ebf - Eb, my finger won't fit in the barrels of my pea shooters.
Dependent on funds, may just roll up on the day for a m/cycle ride and meet a few forum members as well.
PM the address and I'll use Google to guide me.
Be nice to put faces to avatars and nicknames - not that I'll remember them 5 minutes later  :Sad: .
 @Martin358 - here's a good place to have some fun buddy.

----------


## erniec

Will try and get down for the day.
Happy to spectate and put names and faces to people.

----------


## Mooseman

Canada is off for the time being so will be keen to bring the 338 win mag down for a blast, will keep an eye on thread for further details.

----------


## hartley666

Il bring my 450 marlin converted jungle carbine, 375h&h and 460 weatherby, they should be big bore enough 👍🏻otherwise i can bring the 50 cal haha

----------


## Tuckerbox

Im in! Cash payment on day? Scored myself a very nice 416 Rigby. Thanks @Friwi for the heads up when I swung by last week. Ill be coming down from Auckland so could do a carpool or something? Would likely drive down Friday and back on Sunday.

----------


## Friwi

I m glad you got it :-)

----------


## Tuckerbox

> I m glad you got it :-)


Just need to source reloading components and dies now...

----------


## ebf

Hey boys, quick update from my side.

Heading up to the farm this weekend to have a look at the range layout and sort out arrangements with D.

Should be in a position to start opening up entries etc in the next couple of weeks, so keep an eye on this thread.

----------


## Spudattack

Unfortunately I am between large bores at the moment

Could bring the 30-30 as it generally sits in the dark corner of the safe and seldom comes out.

I would be happy though just to watch and help on the range, maybe help with drinking the beer after and perv over some large bores that should rightfully be in the tropics somewhere? 
 @Savage1, @Tommy, @Gibo you be keen for a road trip down? Maybe tie in a hunt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> Might come down just for a gecko.  I dont own anything that shoots that short except a shotgun.


Maybe we should have a go with a 12 gauge with slugs? Pretty similar to an old BP double


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

You need to talk to @oraki about the .700 load. He was shooting pretty well with his. Made the shots pretty easy to spot on the target.

----------


## oraki

> You need to talk to @oraki about the .700 load. He was shooting pretty well with his. Made the shots pretty easy to spot on the target.


When it hits, things stay hit. I did feel sorry for stug though, all his art work.....

----------


## Gibo

Nah im good thanks mate

----------


## john m

I can bring this if anyone wants to use it. Just bring your own 12ga solids. I have shot about 10 NT buff with it.

----------


## Solo

Took my cannon out for some load development on Sunday. Got through 9 rounds before I decided the dead arm was going to start affecting my consistency. As of today (Friday) my shoulder has stopped hurting unless I touch it. Time for more shooting  :Psmiley:

----------


## Allgood

Hmmm............would a 1908 Oberndorf Mauser Model B sporter in 10.75x 68 count as a big bore? Its been sitting in my safe for the past few years crying........and the 1957 Model 70 in 375 H&H magnum keeps looking at me with disgust..................

----------


## ebf

> Hmmm............would a 1908 Oberndorf Mauser Model B sporter in 10.75x 68 count as a big bore? Its been sitting in my safe for the past few years crying........and the 1957 Model 70 in 375 H&H magnum keeps looking at me with disgust..................


Yup, either would be acceptable  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Yup, either would be acceptable


I am already getting hyped up just at the thought of seeing all you buggers again.

----------


## ebf

Ok guys, barring any further locksdowns etc, we are go for 24 Oct.

The idea is that this is a day for "heavy artillery", the rifles that sit in the back of the safe and only see the light of day once a year. Preference will be given to calibers 40 and over. But if you shoot something like a 9.3x62, 375 H&H or even 358, you would still be ok. 

Please don't ask me if you can bring your 308/270/whetever.... Several guys have offered large rifles for the day - get in touch with them and come have some fun.

Please start PMing me your email address and name. Also let me know what caliber you intend to bring.

I'll try to send out details next weekend (19/20 Sep).

Date : Sat 24 Oct, 09H00 start
Venue: just off the SH50, near Ongaonga (Waipukurau in the Hawke's Bay).
Format: similar to last years event - 20 shots (box of ammo) will cover you for all the stages. 
Entry fee : $ 30. I'll send out bank details in the email. If you cancel up to 7 days before the event, you will receive a full refund. The entry fee will get you into the event, and we will have a sausage sizzle and cold drink back at the shearing shed.

Camping spots will be available at the shearing shed on Fri night. Alternatively there are holiday parks in Waipukurau and Waipawa, and the Tikokino Hotel also has some accommodation.

Looking at limiting entries to 30, max 10 per squad.

----------


## southernman

I wont make it, but would like to have attended, stuck out of the country, unlikely to be back this year, 
 However i am off in 7 days, hunting with my Med bore, 9.3x63 and 9.3x74, Moose/elk/Black bear, ten days on the Yukon/ BC boarder, Hopefully get decient weather, and one good bull, either or is fine by me.
 you guys have fun.

----------


## Marty Henry

Just loading up a few to see what gets to go on the 24th

----------


## ebf

Haha, that's awesome, how many grains for the projectile on the right ?

----------


## Marty Henry

Pretty wimpy actually only 3 and a half drams of ffg. .66 cal 16 gauge solid the other side of the Cape gun

----------


## Maca49

I’ve been loading

----------


## ebf

Haha,  @Maca49 you planning on using a caliber per stage ?

What is the cartridge with shoulder halfway down the length ? I know of at least one Cape gun being used next weekend  :Thumbsup: 

Oh, and @Rushy, I ran the 300gr projectiles in the 45/70 over a chrono last week. Seems I underestimated the velocity of my current load a bit, you might want to get a couple of preparatory shoulder massages before heading down  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> Haha,  @Maca49 you planning on using a caliber per stage ?
> 
> What is the cartridge with shoulder halfway down the length ? I know of at least one Cape gun being used next weekend 
> 
> Oh, and @Rushy, I ran the 300gr projectiles in the 45/70 over a chrono last week. Seems I underestimated the velocity of my current load a bit, you might want to get a couple of preparatory shoulder massages before heading down


The shorter, small dia is a #2 musket back powder, the long thin one is a 450/400 nitro

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha my wife has been conditioning me by having me wheelbarrowing gabion rocks all over the property and carefully placing them out.  I should be good for up to 1050 fps.  If it hurts too much I could tuck the butt under my arm like a Nancy boy.

----------


## Marty Henry

So it looks like maca 49 is bringing a removal van full of interesting things. Might as well leave mine at home and use his (-:

----------


## Maca49

> Haha,  @Maca49 you planning on using a caliber per stage ?
> 
> What is the cartridge with shoulder halfway down the length ? I know of at least one Cape gun being used next weekend 
> 
> Oh, and @Rushy, I ran the 300gr projectiles in the 45/70 over a chrono last week. Seems I underestimated the velocity of my current load a bit, you might want to get a couple of preparatory shoulder massages before heading down


The shorter, small dia is a #2 musket back powder, the long thin one is a 450/400 nitro

----------


## ebf

Long range forecast for OngaOnga looking good.

Will send out directions to the shoot venue shortly.

Roll on the weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Long range forecast for OngaOnga looking good.
> 
> Will send out directions to the shoot venue shortly.
> 
> Roll on the weekend


Woohoo!  Watch out Southern Hawkes Bay, Rushy’s coming down to run amok.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Woohoo!  Watch out Southern Hawkes Bay, Rushy’s coming down to run amok.


I'm just a bit worried about your snoring Rushy.

What nights are everyone planning on staying?

----------


## Rushy

> I'm just a bit worried about your snoring Rushy.
> 
> What nights are everyone planning on staying?


Friday night and Saturday night for me.  The shed will be rocking to the dulcet sounds of Rushy at rest.

----------


## ebf

Pitch a tent in the paddock next to the woolshed and you should be ok  :Grin:

----------


## ebf

The "charging lion" looks like quite a friendly chap  :Psmiley:  Maybe I should give him a couple of red teeth...

----------


## Marty Henry

On worse than last year's one although that was a bit more colourful

----------


## Gibo

Chuck Rushy in the horse float!!

----------


## john m

I will be doing the socialy responsible thing and taking the bus to the shoot

----------


## 7mmwsm

Asking for a friend, but would turning up in an electric car be socially acceptable?

----------


## ebf

> Asking for a friend, but would turning up in an electric car be socially acceptable?


Only of the caliber you intend to shoot is inversely proportional to the wimpyness of the car  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Only of the caliber you intend to shoot is inversely proportional to the wimpyness of the car


Oh, so pistol caliber and electric car not good?

----------


## Rushy

> Chuck Rushy in the horse float!!


Mate you farted in that float three years ago and it still isn’t able to be used.

----------


## Marty Henry

And so the tone of the event has been set at weaponised farting.

----------


## Rushy

As the John Denver song says, “Well my bags are packed and I’m ready to go”

----------


## ebf

Same here, I'll be up there after lunch to do some stage setup.

Safe travels  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Same here, I'll be up there after lunch to do some stage setup.
> 
> Safe travels


It will take me a little longer but if I am there in time then I will pitch in and help.

----------


## Maca49

Very pleasant day in the sunshine at Brads, many thanks for the venue and to Ebf for running a relaxing shoot. Hi light of the day was beating @Rushy by 1 point!! I now have him a @Woody notched on my belt!! There’s some great guys on this forum and I met a few more today. Some nice toys turned out and there’ll be some sore shoulders tonight!! See you next year.

----------


## Woody

Yaol coot. Herewith a challenge @Maca49 at Te puke Hunter Class shoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Yaol coot. Herewith a challenge @Maca49 at Te puke Hunter Class shoot


No second chances, winding ones scope the wrong way, hahahaha

----------


## Marty Henry

Or as in my case not setting your sights at all till half way through the second stage. Excellent shoot, hopefully someone has a photo of the most difficult to understand rainbow nation balloon stage

----------


## Solo

The one photo I took. 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Solo

Also, a massive thank you to @BRADS for sharing your beautiful part of the world with us. 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

We should get better at recording these things, a photo of John and Terry with those doubles should have been mandatory. Guess there's always next year

----------


## ebf

Fun day, tx for making it easy to run the event guys. And a huge thank you to  @BRADS and Mel for their hospitality,  @Rushy for his BBQing efforts, and John L for sharing RO duties.

It is interesting to see how the shoot is evolving. The time limits on 2 of the stages definitely make it more interesting, and couple guys got smart and brought double rifles for the lion stage this year.

Pretty close affair in scope class, we had to have 2 rounds of offhand shooting at the 200m plate to decide the winner.

And @JohnM, his bus and Mrs will definitely be invited back ! The steady supply of homemade shortbread and fresh pikelets that kept appearing in the woolshed last night was fantastic  :Grin:

----------


## Redaxler

Looks like a hell of a lot of fun...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Solo

I've stopped for breakfast on my way home and I'm not sure I'll ever get started again... 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Was a great event thanks to Brads and Mel for the Venue and ebf for the event.  Jeez old Maca can spin a yarn.  You can’t shut the bugger up.  Ha ha ha ha.  Maca I hear that there is a 416 Rigby up for sale.  You should add it to your collection.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Another great day and evening, thanks everyone involved. 
Although I feel my days of burning small loads of powder may be numbered at this event if some of the "beer talk" is anything to go by. 
Perhaps if anyone has a big bore (.415 and under) for sale I may be interested.

----------


## Maca49

> Another great day and evening, thanks everyone involved. 
> Although I feel my days of burning small loads of powder may be numbered at this event if some of the "beer talk" is anything to go by. 
> Perhaps if anyone has a big bore (.415 and under) for sale I may be interested.


How many ya after? :Grin:

----------


## ebf

@7mmwsm, as long as I am measuring bore rather than muzzle energy your rifle will easily qualify. Marty's gun sounded suspiciously like a mouse fart, so he might have some problems at scrutineering next year...  :Wink:

----------


## Marty Henry

I'll play you a recording of a 105 howitzer at scrutineering that should get me through ok 
I have also written myself a reminder to check the sight setting BEFORE finishing the second stage, preferably before starting the first. It does make a difference.

----------


## BRADS

I got a couple of pics in amongst all the laughs 
Thanks all great weekend 


Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

That 3rd last photo  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Trust the dude with the 416 Rigby to have a pink balloon clamped between his thighs  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> @7mmwsm, as long as I am measuring bore rather than muzzle energy your rifle will easily qualify. Marty's gun sounded suspiciously like a mouse fart, so he might have some problems at scrutineering next year...


38/55 nope, I’m bringing my well used .22 Nitro!

----------


## Marty Henry

> 38/55 nope, I’m bringing my well used .22 Nitro!


If you bring that you had also better bring the sausages

----------


## Maca49

> So 6.5 or .30 cal are not part of this? (Not offended, judt asking)


Nope foff with the small shit, but Ill lend you one, did you get anything with your prior engagement?

----------


## Maca49

> I got a couple of pics in amongst all the laughs 
> Thanks all great weekend 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


That top photo of Rushy could become a BIG BORE pin up poster for older ladies?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> How many ya after?


Just one. Preferably with two biggish holes at the pointy end.

----------


## erniec

Brad's Mel and EBF really enjoyed the weekend.
The cleanliness of the wool shed is a credit to you guys.
Had a good sleep in there Saturday night.
Rushy thanks for the efforts on the Bbq.
Well done.
Never heard a peep from you until you were packing up in the morning.
Will be back next year.
416 Rigby might be the go.

Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

I am starting to see a theme develop here. This year we suddenly had a flock of double rifles appear - no doubt because of the lion stage last year  :Have A Nice Day: 

Might have to have a couple of brainstorming sessions with Brads to come up with a sneaky extra stage for the next one to disadvantage doubles just to keep people on their toes  :Grin: 

  @Tuckerbox had some interesting ideas for the charging lion stage, expect it to be significantly more realistic and rapid next year...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I am starting to see a theme develop here. This year we suddenly had a flock of double rifles appear - no doubt because of the lion stage last year 
> 
> Might have to have a couple of brainstorming sessions with Brads to come up with a sneaky extra stage for the next one to disadvantage doubles just to keep people on their toes 
> 
>   @Tuckerbox had some interesting ideas for the charging lion stage, expect it to be significantly more realistic and rapid next year...


Tuckerbox was probably suffering from concussion by then.
Were you in on the conversation we had about a running target we had at a pistol club shoot? Driven by a starter motor, and a shot to the vital area cut the power to the motor. Very fast and very entertaining.

----------


## Rushy

> That top photo of Rushy could become a BIG BORE pin up poster for older ladies?


You just can’t take the good looking out of a stud no matter how many years pass Maca.  I note for the benefit of the wider audience that I was not really asleep but rather posed for the photo so that it could be used for marketing purposes.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Tuckerbox

> Tuckerbox was probably suffering from concussion by then.
> Were you in on the conversation we had about a running target we had at a pistol club shoot? Driven by a starter motor, and a shot to the vital area cut the power to the motor. Very fast and very entertaining.


Yup an excellent idea. Ive certainly got a few ideas churning around. A bolt 416 rigby will be the best rifle for the stage.....

----------


## 7mmwsm

> You just can’t take the good looking out of a stud no matter how many years pass Maca.  I note for the benefit of the wider audience that I was not really asleep but rather posed for the photo so that it could be used for marketing purposes.  Ha ha ha ha


A part you played very well Rushy. The video even has very authentic sound effects, which you added perfectly for someone who was acting.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Yup an excellent idea. I’ve certainly got a few ideas churning around. A bolt 416 rigby will be the best rifle for the stage.....


Of course it will be. I'm surprised your Rigby hasn't been mentioned in the "best all round rifle/caliber" threads. It's certainly an awesome beast.
I suspect this lion target development programme has the potential to get out of hand. Could go a bit like the Hahei boat tractor races back in the eighties. Guys putting 350 V8's in old fordsons just to get line honors. 
Sounds good though.

----------


## Marty Henry

Solo mentioned he has a drone, he seemed a little unimpressed when I suggested tieing a target to it. I even suggested using a long bit of string....

----------


## Tuckerbox

Or maybe we could have @Maca49 charging at us with a .22 and his sausage maker. That’d put the shits up ya.

----------


## Woody

> Nope foff with the small shit, but Ill lend you one, did you get anything with your prior engagement?


Freezers are chocka mate.

----------


## john m

Thanks to everyone at the shoot for a great day and good company in the woolshed after the gun were put away.

----------


## Maca49

> Solo mentioned he has a drone, he seemed a little unimpressed when I suggested tieing a target to it. I even suggested using a long bit of string....


With the quality of accuracy shown on the day, there ain’t a bit of string long enough!

----------


## Maca49

> Or maybe we could have @Maca49 charging at us with a .22 and his sausage maker. That’d put the shits up ya.


That old sausage maker would have put the shits up ya alright

----------


## ebf

Interesting momento from this weekend....

I hurt my left shoulder about 2 months ago, had some acupuncture for it, but never quite came right. Seems like I needed a bit of recoil therapy, all good for the last 3 days  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

That is because your 45/70 deals out smack you puncher.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have had the very good fortune to stumble across a Lancaster 450 x 3 1/2 inch double. 
Unfortunately/fortunately its not for sale(unfortunately because I'd like it, fortunately because I can't afford it) as it is a family heirloom which was used by the present owners grandfather to take all manner of African animals. 
But if I can come up with some ammo I will be able to have a go with it. The present owner hasn't fired it due to not being able to find ammo.
Does anyone know where we could find some?

----------


## Marty Henry

Ammunition might be difficult I can't find any similar cartridges that could be reformed in my cartridge dimension books and dies to do so would be difficult to obtain. Still it would be worth the effort. Maybe try the cartridge collectors  clubs  to see what's available and maybe borrow one and have a smart fella lathe up some SPANZ style from solid brass.

----------


## Tuckerbox

> That is because your 45/70 deals out smack you puncher.


450 x 3 & 1/2 OR 450 x 3 & 1/4?

----------


## john m

450x3.5 inch is new to me.More likley 450x3.25 inch of which I have 4 loaded rounds left after the big bore shoot that are safe in my Damascus gun.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 450 x 3 & 1/2 OR 450 x 3 & 1/4?


3 1/2. Also referred to as 450 Rigby #2 apparently.

----------


## Mooseman

> 3 1/2. Also referred to as 450 Rigby #2 apparently.


Got some info on the 450 #2 Nitro Express which I found in the book from A Square "Any Shot you Want" It states in the book that A Square now make ammo and cartridge cases for it.
Hope the pictures are ok

----------


## Marty Henry

Here's some info on the round and a few close neighbors.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Great information thanks everyone.
Although I'm starting to feel I should have done some research before I opened my mouth about firing this beauty. It's lovely to handle empty, but I imagine it will feel quite different with a couple of shells in it.

----------


## Mooseman

I'm sure it will massage the shoulder a little. You wouldn't want a double discharge though.

----------


## Tuckerbox

https://www.grafs.com/catalog/category/categoryId/3995 BRASS if you can get it out of the states.
RCBS makes the dies by special order but you’d be looking at $300USD+
 @7mmwsm

----------


## Maca49

Try Dead Eye Dicks, agent for bertram, I got some No 2 Musket from him a short time ago.

----------

